# Historical Japanese Military MA Book



## StrongFighter (Mar 1, 2009)

Has anyone gotten this book ? 

Perhaps writing a review would be good.

25 Lessons in Official Jiu-Jitsu _As taught in the Japanese Army & Navy_ 

http://www.jiu-jitsu.net/jjhistory_book.shtml


----------

